# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Komente per filmat me te fundit qe keni pare

## Larsus

Farenheit 9/11

Sigurisht qe nuk eshte dokumentar i mirefillte, pavaresisht se futet ne filmat dokumentar, (shume fakte mungojne, dhe eshte i njeanshem-ana e Moore) por aman, ja vlen te shifet.. dhe per ata qe kane dyshime, Bushi eshte nje kokerr idioti qe as punet e veta nuk di te bitisi 

Dje e pashe, mezi gjeta bileta, ne NYC eshte filmi me i pare keto dite.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

White Chicks :P lol komedy obviously, me pelqeu, it was hilarious!!!

----------


## gocpersmari

> Farenheit 9/11
> 
> Sigurisht qe nuk eshte dokumentar i mirefillte, pavaresisht se futet ne filmat dokumentar, (shume fakte mungojne, dhe eshte i njeanshem-ana e Moore) por aman, ja vlen te shifet.. dhe per ata qe kane dyshime, Bushi eshte nje kokerr idioti qe as punet e veta nuk di te bitisi 
> 
> Dje e pashe, mezi gjeta bileta, ne NYC eshte filmi me i pare keto dite.



 Edhe e di ca eshte me e forta, qe amerikanet prape do votojne per Bush'in. S'me besohet po amerikanet e mirefillte jane te bindur se gjithcka qe eshte bere ne lidhje me luften etc eshte bere per ideale, dhe per te miren e popullit amerikan. E pabesueshme qe nje fanatik injorant si ai do i marre perseri votat ne kte elektorat. When it comes to movies though...sapo pashe "Sex and Lucia" spanish production, very good movie. Neper kinema kam pare Harry Potter per here te fundit, I am a sucker for fantastic producitons, what can I say...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Pardje pash _Notebook_, me pelqeu shume, film romantik ^_^

----------


## Larsus

"The control Room"

shfaqet ne village tek Quad Cinema..eshte java e dyte qe po jepet dhe ka shume sukses..filmi eshte xhiruar, rreth, per, dhe nga dhoma e Al Jazeer-es..sigurisht qe nuk i behet i reklame ne media, eshte indipendent dhe anti-Bush 

"The Corporation" 

Dokumentar---tek Film Forum ne W.village.nuk sjell ndonje gje te re, po jep fakte qe dihen per imperializmin me Jennifer Abbot e Naom Chomsky ..1hr e gjyms

----------


## angeldust

> Edhe e di ca eshte me e forta, qe amerikanet prape do votojne per Bush'in. S'me besohet po amerikanet e mirefillte jane te bindur se gjithcka qe eshte bere ne lidhje me luften etc eshte bere per ideale, dhe per te miren e popullit amerikan. E pabesueshme qe nje fanatik injorant si ai do i marre perseri votat ne kte elektorat. When it comes to movies though...sapo pashe "Sex and Lucia" spanish production, very good movie. Neper kinema kam pare Harry Potter per here te fundit, I am a sucker for fantastic producitons, what can I say...


Hahaha _Sex and Lucia_,
You go girl! Edhe une e pelqeva ate film dhe e bera rent nja dy here rradhazi derisa me doli nga hundet. Dicka ndryshe nga Hollywood-i.... na ben mire nje ndryshim.  :buzeqeshje:  



Plus, para pak kohesh kam pare edhe ate filmin me Tom Cruise-in, _The Last Samurai_. Film shume i mire me kuptim, edhe ai. Nje komandant lufte amerikan prej Kalifornie, merret si i paguar nga Perandori japonez per t'ju mesuar metodat moderne te luftes me arme zjarri ushtareve te nje Japonie ne modernizim e siper. Atje, ky luftetar i penduar amerikan, qe kishte vrare qindra Indiane te pafajshem, takohet me samurajte dhe menyren e tyre te jeteses, kodin e tyre te nderit, traditen e skalitur ne shekuj.... gje te cilen ndertimi i hekurudhave, i telegrafit, modernizimi i Japonise feudale, po perpiqej ta zhdukte pergjithmone. Por keta samuraj, te bindur se po i sherbenin Perandorit ne menyren e tyre me te denje, nuk do te hiqnin dore nga menyrat e tyre te jeteses pa luftuar. Algreen (Tom Cruise) gjendet mes ketij konflikti vlerash dhe humb veten e tij, per ta rigjetur ne lufte krahas Katsumoto-s, Samurait te fundit.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa bukur e ke përshkruar "Samurain e fundit" , Ejnxhëll! 
A thua se je "TAKA" ... :buzeqeshje: 

Ç'mendim keni për "Stepford wives" ? lol
"Notebook" ishte film i bukur ! 

Ndërsa filmin dokumentar të M. Moore-it , as që dënjoj ta shoh. ( nuk më pyeti kush, por s'mu durua pa e thënë...)  

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gocpersmari

> Sa bukur e ke përshkruar "Samurain e fundit" , Ejnxhëll! 
> A thua se je "TAKA" ...
> 
> Ç'mendim keni për "Stepford wives" ? lol
> "Notebook" ishte film i bukur ! 
> 
> Ndërsa filmin dokumentar të M. Moore-it , as që dënjoj ta shoh. ( nuk më pyeti kush, por s'mu durua pa e thënë...)



Dmth ia vlen ta shohesh The Notebook  eeee. I think I am going to see it.

----------


## angeldust

> Sa bukur e ke përshkruar "Samurain e fundit" , Ejnxhëll! 
> A thua se je "TAKA" ...


Hahah, ja te terheq pak bishtat e syve duke kapur floket lart dhe tamam behem si Taka. 

E di qe po me pelqen me shume edhe mua pershkrimi, tani qe e vure ne dukje dhe ti? lol

----------


## MtrX

Fahrenheit 9/11
dokumentar i realizuar mire nga ana e Moore, megjithe pak propagande pro-Demokrate, ka shume te verteta brenda qe nuk u jane servirur kurre amerikaneve sidomos, per shkak te kontrollit te madh qe ushtron shteti ne media ne Amerike. Bushi del here si klloun, here si i manget, e ne te gjitha fytyrat e tij me radhe. Kam mendimin se shume gjera ne kete dokumentar jane te verteta dhe njerezit duhet te informohen per to, per me teper amerikanet ku ndodh gjithe kjo mesele...
Shihemi se shpejti,
MtrX

----------


## nursezi

sapo pashe "Sex and Lucia" spanish production, very good movie. Neper kinema kam pare Harry Potter per here te fundit, I am a sucker for fantastic producitons, what can I say...[/QUOTE]

Filmi "sex and lucia" ishte shume i bukur. Filmi i fundit qe pashe ne kinema ishte fahrenheit 9/11. Ne pergjithesi ishte dokumentar interesant por ama ca i njeanshem. Filmi tjeter qe dua te shoh eshte I, Robot.

----------


## GoDDeSS

Catwoman....awesome movie me pelqeu shume. Best action film yet

----------


## StormAngel

Per mua eshte kjo filmi "Eight Men Out" qe ka te beje me historiatin e klubit te baseballit White Sox. :shkelje syri: 
Aktore: Charlie Sheen,John Cusack etj.

----------


## ice_storm

face off 

john Travolta  nicolas Cage

----------


## R2T

- Manchurian Candidate, ne nje pjese te filmit permended dhe Shqiperia. Filmi eshte shume aktual se flet per garen per president ne Amerike dhe forcen e ushtruar nga korporatat Amerikane ne zgjedhjen e ketij presidenti. 
Per ju qe do shikoni filmin, shikoni me kujdes pjesen kur Denzel, shkon tek "Tekniku" per te hequr mikrochipin qe i kane vendosur ne shpatull. Tekniku i permend: - Te kam borxh ate here kur me terhoqe nga Shqiperia. - "Ah, po Shqiperia"- perserit Denzel. 

- Mystic River, duhet te ishte 'Suspense" por nuk ka asgje per suspense, fundi dihet, dihet si fajtori dhe ardhmeria e filmit. Clint Eastwood nuk ka drejtuar gje kete here.

----------


## PINK

"Manchrian Candidate " ... kisha nder mend te shikoja kete film this week-end po spata kohe .. so besoj kete jave do e shoh se sben  :shkelje syri: 

by the way R2T .. ja vlen ta shikosh ?? 

me shume do e shikoj se me pelqen Denzel W.. aktor i madh eshte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## R2T

Pink!

Varet se cfare filmash pelqen. Ky nuk eshte nga ata filma qe ti thjesht ngre kembet, dhe shef filmin pa patur nevoje te mendosh se cfare po ndodh. Eshte filem i thelle deri diku, kerkon pak perqendrim dhe ne fund te jep perspektive te re mendimi per shume pjese te jetes. Sic e thashe eshte shuma aktual, dhe te jep nje ide se nga kush dhe si drejtohet Amerika. 

Nese te pelqejne filmat qe kerkojne perqendrim do e sygjeroja patjeter. Filmi eshte riprodhim i nje filmi klasik (nder me te miret e kohes) po i quajtur Manchurian candidate ne vitet 60. Per mua si film eshte aty afer me "The usual suspects", do i jepja 8 nga 10  te mundshmet.

----------


## PINK

yep me pelqejne keto lloj filmash 

thx anyway  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abnk

_The Village_ nuk ishte i keq.  Filmat horror nuk m'pelqejne shume, pa c'ka me i ba grues.

----------


## Delisios

I loved White chicks   :buzeqeshje:  
gjithe filmin keshtu e kalova   :pa dhembe:  
 :ngerdheshje:

----------

